# Best Hair Extreme HAir color Brand?



## MakeupByMe (Jun 29, 2010)

Ok So My hair is a bit longer than a Yard &amp; Black &amp; I have been Desperatly wanting to have Royal Blue either streaks, or Bottom half Or top crown IDK yet but Royal blue would be so Perfect




Ive asked two girls recently on two different occassions (They both had bright colored hair) what the best brand was &amp; both supposedly couldnt "Remember" what there brand was called But they both also said that Manic panic was the worst!!!!

Any help on what Extreme color dye for the hair is best? As in LOng Lasting &amp; Bright!


----------



## Anna (Jun 29, 2010)

Pravanna!!!!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jun 30, 2010)

Cool thanks I have to check that out


----------



## Sherbert-Kisses (Jul 1, 2010)

When it comes to bright hair I think it's always best to go to a salon as it generally means the hair needs bleaching first, especially if it's dark to begin with. Go have a chat with a hairdresser and see what they say/recommend.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 1, 2010)

Definitely you'd need to bleach the parts you want blue, however, you don't need it to be completely blonde because blue is a fairly dark colour and very pigmented. You do realize that blue will eventually go green in the end as it fades. I use Jerome Russell.

Punky Colour Cream

in Atlantic Blue!


----------



## riemaflee (Jul 5, 2010)

Special Effects are meant to be very long lasting. I've just bought some so haven't got round to trying them yet but they have a huge range of colours. 

I used to have blue in my hair and it faded very quickly - was too high maintenance for me. made for some interesting photos at my brother's wedding though!! But my hairdresser was using Fudge I think. And it was a while ago so they may be better now.

But there are loads of pictures in the hair dye galleries on beeunique.com You can search by colour, brand, even whether the hair was pre-lightened. Can't post links yet - sorry!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 5, 2010)

Thanks so much for the help LAdies &amp; Yes its Obvious dark Hair needs to bleached first lol Beeunique.com Thanks I will have to check it out!!!! My Aunt &amp; I both attended Cosmotology school So We know how to do it Just not which Brand has the best Bright colors for hair!!!!! THanks again!!


----------



## riemaflee (Jul 6, 2010)

I'm an idiot - it's beeunique.co.uk for their main site and hairdye gallery for pictures Special Effects are made in the US so you can definitely buy them over there. I'm just dying my hair a mix of their devlish and blood red at the moment and I have to say, so far I'm impressed. Although I probably won't be saying that in about 20 minutes when it looks like I've slaughtered something in the shower!


----------



## MakeupByMe (Jul 6, 2010)

Yeah I found it yesterday thanks I also found another site that Gave tips on how to HAndle Manic Panic &amp; special FX such as to bleach apply color &amp; let dry or even Blowdry &amp; than wash with only cold water This is supposed to help keep it long lasting



Cant wait to have my Blue Streaks


----------



## softthings (Jul 18, 2010)

my vote is for special fx. always lasted the longest. and leave it on for as long as you can stand to. it will last even longer. it's ok to do that since it doesn't have any ammonia or anything. good luck! post pics!


----------



## Chocoaff (Dec 28, 2010)

I've heard excellent things about Special Effects, as well as another brand called Directions.  You can read reveiws and peruse galleries and threads on crazy hair colors here:

haircrazy.com

The people there also give awesome advice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TattooGoddess (Jan 4, 2011)

Rusk makes SCREAM I have had great luck with these. and better luck if you heat lock them in with a flat iron. Yes it is damaging to the hair. But it works. Also take a level 10 devlp and mix a bit in with the color. This will allow the pigment to depposit a bit more by opening up the cuticle a bit.


----------



## me0wmix (Mar 23, 2011)

Manic Panic is really good I hear. Just DONT ever try and use those neat little drugstore ones by Splat!. They are not true to their packaging. I got the red one and it dyed my hair bright neon pink (and my hair was bleached white underneath). AND it wouldnt come out


----------

